# - Eye-Strain - Matte OR Glossy for Extended use



## kARTechnology (Feb 22, 2015)

Previously I have been using a Viewsonic VA1918WM -*19" Matte CFL-Backlit Display*. For around *7 years* i assume...

Now moved to a LG 22EA53 *-23" Matte IPS LED Backlit Display*

Didn't find any eye-strain. 

after a month now with AOC D2367PH- *23" Glossy IPS LED Backlit Display*

But now I feel I have some little pain, not pain but uncomfortable. so* does glossy causes some eye-strain?*

there are *no reflections* on the monitor as the tube light is at the top of the wall behind the monitor.
*
I always use brightness at 0 and contrast at 50.
color temperature is cool.*


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2015)

level contrast & brightness ...... 0 brightness sounds wacky. i have them @ 75 both in my dell S2440L. with standard colour.

lighting in room is important, it should not get reflected at ur screen (i.e. if using glossy, u must not see the bulb), the back wall where u r staring along with the screen should be illuminated at par with ur screen as well.

i dont feel eye strain, those may be the reason.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 23, 2015)

icebags said:


> level contrast & brightness ...... 0 brightness sounds wacky. *i have them @ 75* both in my dell S2440L. with standard colour.


Please tell me you are kidding...

OP, make the brightness something like 8-10 and turn down the contrast to 40 or something, should be easy for eyes. And I don't think Glossy or Matte has anything to with eye strain, cause I had both, and I don't have any problem with either. The only way you can ease your eyes when you are in front of a computer monitor is by wearing a quoted glass, those are an absolute must, I don't think any one should see a computer monitor with naked eyes, I mean those who use for less than half an hour a day don't count.

Also ambient lighting is another factor. When you are in dark, make sure there is at least a small light (desk lamp) is on, it's not really good to see a monitor in complete dark (except movies). Can't say about day time works, I hate any kind of sun light in my work room, so that's that.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2015)

black_mamba said:


> Please tell me you are kidding...
> 
> OP, make the brightness something like 8-10 and turn down the contrast to 40 or something, should be easy for eyes. And I don't think Glossy or Matte has anything to with eye strain, cause I had both, and I don't have any problem with either. The only way you can ease your eyes when you are in front of a computer monitor is by wearing a quoted glass, those are an absolute must, I don't think any one should see a computer monitor with naked eyes, I mean those who use for less than half an hour a day don't count.
> 
> Also ambient lighting is another factor. When you are in dark, make sure there is at least a small light (desk lamp) is on, it's not really good to see a monitor in complete dark (except movies). Can't say about day time works, I hate any kind of sun light in my work room, so that's that.



in my viewsonic matte I had them at 10-15 now I had with aoc glossy at 10 and still felt uncomfortable do went all way down to zero and contrast 40.
absolutely no reflections on the screen. the room is bright with a t5 28W tube light.


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2015)

[MENTION=299980]black_mamba[/MENTION] no, not kidding, matching the computer screen with the background is an important thing. different monitors have different brightness contrast settings though, number may not always say very clear things.

the background wall behind my monitor is very bright, cause a 40W tube is placed there. if i lower the brightness/contrast then my will feel strain to see the dark things in monitor with the background wall being very bright.

at office, in the back of monitor there is just the cubicle partition wall, its quite dark compared to anything, so i keep things low there ~48 - 50 brightness/contrast. and thats a TN panel matty dell monitor.


i personally think op is having brightness level too low, our eyes don't behave relaxed in higher contrast situations, no matter how shiny they look. the darks being darker, sparkles being brighter, don't comfort our eyes well. there should be a balance - eye should not be doing too much work looking from darkest to the brightest part, that is the key.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh dear! A 40W tube light behind a monitor is a really bad thing mate.


----------



## icebags (Feb 24, 2015)

black_mamba said:


> Oh dear! A 40W tube light behind a monitor is a really bad thing mate.



not behind, monitor is @ 3-4 f height from floor, tube is at 12f height near ceiling, 2 f away in the side ways. when looking at the monitor i cant see tube directly, it's way too above.

and it's there for last 20yrs, computer monitor also sitting there for last ~15 years, never felt any issues even while seated 8-9 hrs or more a day.

why u say it's a bad thing ?


----------

